# Band banner



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a place to get stage banner?
I would prefer cloth with full color picture/logo, 
At least 3 meters tall and wide.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

We used a local print shop, one of those places that does everything from basic photocopying to vinyl vehicle wraps, business signs to CD reproduction. It’s locally owned and operated, competitively priced and reasonably fast. They’re digitizing photo slides for me right now.

There’s also a local art shop that does similar things.

Good luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Presstime screen print and design. You need a fireproof banner and they do that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Presstime screen print and design. You need a fireproof banner and they do that.


Because of the awesome pyrotechnics?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Vista print, provide the image and have it in your hands in 2-3 days for $100


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

keto said:


> Vista print, provide the image and have it in your hands in 2-3 days for $100


Maybe I am looking at different site, but 8’x12’ vinyl is the least expensive at $425+
Didnt see any cloth banner options for $100, or any other cloth banners.

Where on their site have you seen 3x3 meters stage banners for $100?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)

Arek said:


> Maybe I am looking at different site, but 8’x12’ vinyl is the least expensive at $425+
> Didnt see any cloth banner options for $100, or any other cloth banners.
> 
> Where on their site have you seen 3x3 meters stage banners for $100?


Maybe 3' x 3' for $100.

Vista material and ink is very low end.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hmm musta been a sale, I didn’t purchase it myself but we just got a canvas backed about 4x8 banner for $100 **edit** nope, apparently regular price, I’ll try and get a link.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Presstime man, im telling you.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

keto said:


> View attachment 263874
> Hmm musta been a sale, I didn’t purchase it myself but we just got a canvas backed about 4x8 banner for $100 **edit** nope, apparently regular price, I’ll try and get a link.


They have promos some times.
What material?
vinyl, mesh....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2019)

Budda said:


> Presstime man, im telling you.


They say for equipment they have an HP Designjet Z3100 Photo Printer, which is a 44" max width. I think it is indoor inks, being a "photo printer".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I missed your “at least 3m tall and wide”. Ours is vinyl cloth backed.


----------

